# Fixing Loose ducting connection to Trumatic 6002EH



## andrewball1000 (Oct 16, 2009)

As a result of a recent thread I realised there were 4 separate warm air feeds from the Truma, I thought I only had 2. :roll: After dismantling the fixed bed, I now find that one of the rear two has dropped off which explains why I never have had warm air at the front of the MH. I have pushed it back on temporarily and ,wayhey, I now have heat. 

According to Truma, the 65mm spiral ducting is just a push fit into the base of the heater with a slight twist to retain it in the collar. This method is very susceptible to failure due to vibration and I would be very interested in hearing suggestions of how to retain them more firmly especially as they are so inaccessible. Any ideas please?

I have seen Stelyns suggestion in this thread http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftoptitle-116583-truma-6002-ducting-query.html
but I can only get one hand to the rear two them as they are wedged up against the rear wheel arch so cant remove the collar. I could whack some adhesive on prior to pushing it in but what one?


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Is it possible to drill a smal hole in the sleeve and then hold the pipe in with a self tapping screw?

Pete


----------



## cronkle (May 1, 2005)

On our old van the collars had been drilled so that a self tapping screw could be driven through enough to catch the flexible pipe. This seamed to work.

Edit Peejay got there first!


----------



## andrewball1000 (Oct 16, 2009)

That is what I have done for one of the front connections but there is no room to get a screwdriver in, let alone a drill. Thanks for the suggestion though.


----------



## cronkle (May 1, 2005)

A bit of good old duct tape from the collar to the pipe?


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I taped them in on my last van but the tape dried up and lost it's adhesive quality eventually, due to the heat I expect. It still held though, Alan.


----------



## andrewball1000 (Oct 16, 2009)

cronkle said:


> A bit of good old duct tape from the collar to the pipe?


Thanks Cronkle, I think that might work. I have just checked and there is a 5mm step round the collar up from the ducting and I wont have sufficient working access to go round in one strip. However, I can probably apply thin strips lengthwise from collar to duct wherever I can get access, and hold these wth some radial strips. This should be sufficient to hold it in. If not it can easily be removed and redone, unlike glue.

Well that's job for tomorrow unless someone else has any other ideas.

I can't believe that Truma dont have a better means of fixing or make it easier to remove the collars. I can get access to the inside of these but unable to depress the two spring clips.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

andrewball1000 said:


> Well that's job for tomorrow unless someone else has any other ideas.


The only other thing I could think of is to go back along the pipe to where you do have reasonable access, screw a ducting clip or similar to the base and attach it so the pipe is holding the pipe 'towards' the collar if that make sense?

>Truma ducting clips<

Pete


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

If you have line of sight and a long screwdriver then you can put a small lump of bluetac on the end of the screwdriver and push the screw on to the screwdriver.

it will hold in place while you drive it in.

Andy


----------



## spatz1 (May 19, 2011)

how about a bit of high modulus clear silicone... i ve used it to patch exhausts for the mot in the past and it certainly resists heat...


----------



## andrewball1000 (Oct 16, 2009)

peejay said:


> The only other thing I could think of is to go back along the pipe to where you do have reasonable access, screw a ducting clip or similar to the base and attach it so the pipe is holding the pipe 'towards' the collar if that make sense?
> 
> >Truma ducting clips<
> 
> Pete


Thanks Pete, The ones I have are more for support of the ducting and still allow lateral movement. There isn't anywhere to attach. I did think of light bungy cord taped on to the duct but not sure where to attach the other end to.

I did find this schematic. The collar is item 75 http://www.leisure-supplies.co.uk/productdetails.php?id=63

Thanks guys


----------



## andrewball1000 (Oct 16, 2009)

spatz1 said:


> how about a bit of high modulus clear silicone... i ve used it to patch exhausts for the mot in the past and it certainly resists heat...


That sounds good. I can wipe some on the inside of the collar with my finger and pull back the duct to apply some round the end prior to pushing home. Any suggestions to make and supplier.? I dont know what high modulus is.


----------



## Bill_H (Feb 18, 2011)

The joining 'tubes' on mine have a raised ridge which you push the pipe over, giving a little grip, and a previous owner had put cable ties around eash pipe to secure them above the ridges.

As an aside, I also had no heat to the two front vents, but could find no disconnected pipes even with a mirror on a stick to look in all the hard to see corners.
It turned out that one of the joining 'tubes' had a butterfly valve inside it which had closed, it was not obvoius from the outside that the plastic valve was in there and was only discovered when in desperation I pulled some of the joints apart looking for a blockage.
Toasty now.


----------



## andrewball1000 (Oct 16, 2009)

spatz1 said:


> how about a bit of high modulus clear silicone... i ve used it to patch exhausts for the mot in the past and it certainly resists heat...


Hi Spatz, can you recommend a product that I can get locally such as B&Q.

I did a little research last night and bought some of this which I am running a test piece at the moment. http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/...uctId_173139_langId_-1_categoryId_255217#dtab

The info off their website looked OK but it is staying soft for so long with little adhesive quality such that I am worried it might move before it has fully cured.


----------



## Jean-Luc (Jul 21, 2005)

andrewball1000 said:


> ................ The collar is item 75 http://www.leisure-supplies.co.uk/productdetails.php?id=63Thanks guys


Those collars pull off.
I had the same problem, I pulled off the collar, which gave me loads of room to work, and used two self tappers to secure the ducting and pushed them back in, they are a sort of 'click' fit.


----------



## teljoy (Jul 4, 2005)

andrewball1000 said:


> spatz1 said:
> 
> 
> > how about a bit of high modulus clear silicone... i ve used it to patch exhausts for the mot in the past and it certainly resists heat...
> ...


Hi Andrew

Looking at the link you gave, the blurb suggests that it is a flexible sealant. You will probably wait for ever for it to go off (cure).

Terry


----------



## spatz1 (May 19, 2011)

andrewball1000 said:


> spatz1 said:
> 
> 
> > how about a bit of high modulus clear silicone... i ve used it to patch exhausts for the mot in the past and it certainly resists heat...
> ...


just seen the thread... that will do the job perfect and if you need to cure it quicker use a heater to get the temp up to 20 degrees...


----------



## andrewball1000 (Oct 16, 2009)

Jean-Luc said:


> andrewball1000 said:
> 
> 
> > ................ The collar is item 75 http://www.leisure-supplies.co.uk/productdetails.php?id=63Thanks guys
> ...


Yes they do but I dont have clearance to depress the lugs externally nor lift them internally. The lugs are set top and bottom, the top is jammed under the tuma and the bottom against the floor.


----------



## andrewball1000 (Oct 16, 2009)

spatz1 said:


> just seen the thread... that will do the job perfect and if you need to cure it quicker use a heater to get the temp up to 20 degrees...


I was a little premature on my previous post on the Loctite. The test piece has firmed up nicely after an hour and a half and has adhered to the paper very well. Good gap filling qualities on the larger piece in the pic which is 6mm thick. It seems ideal for the job. You just need to make sure there is no movement before it has cured sufficiently.

The small tube is easier to use one handed in a confined space than a cartridge and I have more working time to fiddle with the ducting than I would with contact adhesive.

I am going to go with this solution but I wont be dismantling the bed to test the result so wont be able to let you know.

Thanks for all your suggestions guys. It is much appreciated.


----------



## andrewball1000 (Oct 16, 2009)

All done. Just put a 6mm bead round the end of the duct and pushed home.

For those who might want to use it in future, here are the Technical Details. http://www.surmela.pl/karty/5920-EN.PDF


----------

